# No libido on a test only cycle?



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Anybody ever had this?

I'm 2 weeks into my test only cycle which I'm having to cut short due to two injuries I've sustained. Anyway the reason I'm making yet another thread about this cycle is my libido has disappeared. I have done two shots of 900mg (frontload) and two shots of 450mg the last of which was monday. If anything I'd have expected my libido to have gone up!

The test I'm using is prochem test-e 300mg/ml. It looks exactly like it should (raised hologram, bold writing etc.) but is there a chance it's not test at all? I'm definately suppressed as my balls have atrophied slightly and dont hang as low so there is definitely something in there.

I've been running adex at 1mg eod as recommended by various posters on this board. Maybe my E is to low?

I just wasnt expecting this issue on a test only cycle. So what do you guys think the reason is for this?

I've recently got a new girlfriend and I'm pulling my hair out with this, she's already asking what's wrong with me so please only serious answers.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I should probably add I won't be doing anymore jabs due to the injuries so Monday was my last shot.

I'm gonna run a little bit of clomid and nolva once the ester clears for peace of mind but due to the front load I'm not sure how long to wait before i begin. Maybe 2 weeks after the last jab?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Either high estrogen or too high does ai low estrogen can cause libido problems so its prob too much ai or not enough, a bit of a bast*rd that1 lol,

I have that problem atm I'm on a short high dosed test cycle 500mg eod and I'm not sure if my 1mg adex eod is too much or not enough, I'd be fine if my hcg was ok but that's fukd I think, but its just a short cycle so will be over soon lol, I have cialis in my draw, get some of that till your sorted dude and proviron if you have the spare cash


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Either high estrogen or too high does ai low estrogen can cause libido problems so its prob too much ai or not enough, a bit of a bast*rd that1 lol,
> 
> I have that problem atm I'm on a short high dosed test cycle 500mg eod and I'm not sure if my 1mg adex eod is too much or not enough, I'd be fine if my hcg was ok but that's fukd I think, but its just a short cycle so will be over soon lol, I have cialis in my draw, get some of that till your sorted dude and proviron if you have the spare cash


Thanks for the reply mate.

I started proviron at 50mg per day on Sunday and plan on using that up until I begin the nolva and clomid. Can't feel any difference yet but obviously I've not been on it long.

I did 750iu of hcg today and can feel my bollol*cks coming back to life as I type this, I'm gonna do this e3d up until I run the serms also. This may sound like overkill but I'm definitely shut down.

What's your take on how long it'll take for the test to clear mate? I'm leaning towards starting the serms 14 days after my last shot.

I don't wanna fvck it up with this bird, need to get this sorted


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

You could tell her you are under stress at the minute as mental stress can definitely affect libido. It's a plausible lie if you really have to go down that route. Have you any hCG? Get a few shots in and yes maybe do some Clomid some weeks after the last jab. Clomid for me really is THE med to restore HPTA function. Maybe run 0.5mg EOD / E3D as the weeks progress to keep estrogen in check as the test fades; it'll still be aromatising. Estrogen can be a tough one to manage. I did 1mg Adex EOD on my last cycle of 875 Sus and 450 Tren and my libido was good, then great, then ridiculous. On this cycle of 875 Test E, 450 Tren E (although that's been dropped), I'm running Natco pharma Aromasin. I went in at 12.5mg, dropped to 6.25, up to 12.5 and now on 25 a day for the last 2 days and my libido has been DEAD despite the test doses being the same and I know the Sus and the Test E are both legit from blood tests. I did however have a bad mental crisis some weeks ago and am still off work till Monday so I wouldn't be expecting my libido to be on fire anyway, drugs or not.

Ant


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't get a libido increase from test tbh, used to first few cycles then after that never did! Think my hormones are just all over the place or badly shutdown


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

One thing that might get you out of a few awkward situations is either MT-2 or the Bremelanotide peptides. They lose their effectiveness I find if you use them every day but 2, maybe 3 times a week at the most really helped me more than Proviron and Cialis when I was badly shut down from Tren. What really worked in the end was simply time but MT-2 can be pretty amazing.

Ant


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think you should be feeling something from the prov is it pharma or ugl, I'm personally fine in using prov in pct, if it was me I'd use prov + cialis thru pct and behond till I felt fine coming off it, some guys on forums will say it hinders recovery but imo that bro science as its never hindered me, and I'm sure a mod has info on the fact that it doesn't, can't remember who or wat tho. Upto you tho...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh mt2 is great for that also, I loaded up on 1mg ed for 10days, couldn't keep it down, those effects for me only lasted the the day I took the inj tho and maybe the morning after, defo not 2full days for me anyway. And I defo got a better effect off 1mg then I did 0.5mg. And get a nice tan if u get on the sunbeds


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Proviron is pharma mate. I've used it in the past (same box even) and it worked great. I can't remember how long it took to have an effect though. I'll crack on with the proviron anyway and hopefully I'll feel a difference shortly.

Thanks for the input guys. I'm having a couple of years off the juice when this is sorted, I can't be dealing with problems like this anymore


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

yes im having the same problem now and ive been on 1g for about 5 weeks, be lucky if i get a hardon or even think about sex in less than 48 hours apart.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> yes im having the same problem now and ive been on 1g for about 5 weeks, be lucky if i get a hardon or even think about sex in less than 48 hours apart.


That's sh1t mate, any reason why you think this is happening?

Adex dose too much maybe???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am on 1.5g Test pw and NEED sex every night. I take Aromasin when I feel I need it and use HCG. I have run out of Proviron.

Test is PC Test En 300. Great stuff, love it.

If you are having libido issues, it can only be one of the following:-

1. Bunk gear

2. Too high dose AI.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> I am on 1.5g Test pw and NEED sex every night. I take Aromasin when I feel I need it and use HCG. I have run out of Proviron.
> 
> Test is PC Test En 300. Great stuff, love it.
> 
> ...


im running 500mg kirachi sust eod and 1mg adex eod, my libido is fukd also, i want it but down there isnt working as strong as it should


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I am on 1.5g Test pw and NEED sex every night. I take Aromasin when I feel I need it and use HCG. I have run out of Proviron.
> 
> Test is PC Test En 300. Great stuff, love it.
> 
> ...


Agreed, many use too much nowadays on here


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's sh1t mate, any reason why you think this is happening?
> 
> Adex dose too much maybe???


i really dont know mate tbh. im running little to no AI, only 12mg aromisin ED


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

think i will drop the adex for now then, im defo not holding water atm anyway, its wildcat adex....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> i really dont know mate tbh. im running little to no AI, only 12mg aromisin ED


Try just nolva on it's own for a bit if worried about gyno, worked an absolute treat for me, I now just use 0.5mg adex when I feel I need it, seriously my GF is fcuking sick of me pestering her for sex! :lol:



stone14 said:


> think i will drop the adex for now then, im defo not holding water atm anyway, its wildcat adex....


I advised another member a month or so back who was running 1mg WC adex ED on 900mg Test EW, no libido, he dropped adex dose and was better within a week


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Try just nolva on it's own for a bit if worried about gyno, worked an absolute treat for me, I now just use 0.5mg adex when I feel I need it, seriously my GF is fcuking sick of me pestering her for sex! :lol:
> 
> I advised another member a month or so back who was running 1mg WC adex ED on 900mg Test EW, no libido, he dropped adex dose and was better within a week


ok thanks mate i will take your advice, was just with all the talk about ugl orals being hit n'miss etc i wasnt sure wc adex would be upto scratch at my dose of test atm, but oviously it is since its hammered my lib. also wasnt sure if it was too much adex or too little. defo going to drop it from today.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> ok thanks mate i will take your advice, was just with all the talk about ugl orals being hit n'miss etc i wasnt sure wc adex would be upto scratch at my dose of test atm, but oviously it is since its hammered my lib. also wasnt sure if it was too much adex or too little. defo going to drop it from today.


I know what you mean mate, I don't ever use UGL Ai's, serms etc just for peace of mind really and pharma generics are usually just as cheap if not cheaper than the UGL's, but clearly the WC adex is g2g, just like all of their stuff I've used TBH.....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Try just nolva on it's own for a bit if worried about gyno, worked an absolute treat for me, I now just use 0.5mg adex when I feel I need it, seriously my GF is fcuking sick of me pestering her for sex! :lol


lol ok for some, im not worried about gyno mate, never had it never get it.

It was only just over a month ago the girl i was banging was getting it from me 3x a day, now it takes me 3 days just to finish the once.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> lol ok for some, im not worried about gyno mate, never had it never get it.
> 
> It was only just over a month ago the girl i was banging was getting it from me 3x a day, now it takes me 3 days just to finish the once.


What have you changed AAS wise etc in that time mate?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> What have you changed AAS wise etc in that time mate?


i was on a low dose 250mg every 7 days, decided to do a blast 1g test and 50mg dbol day, ever since then, libido has just gone further and further downhill, was also taking 1000iu hcg per week, just done a 5000iu blast last week.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm gonna drop the adex completely for a couple of days then. I'm very estro sensitive gyno wise, I'm always getting it in my left nipple, this cycle I've had no symptoms which is very rare for me but I don't normally start off with 1mg eod, I usually use 1mg e3d and up it if needed. I only started so high due to the frontload.

I'm gonna sound like a d1ckhead now but I'm glad it's not just me, I thought id seriously fvcked myself up


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

0.5mg Adex E3D is usually sufficient for estrogen sides, do you get gyno at this dose?

1mg EOD seems an awful lot, I strongly suspect this is where the problem lies.


----------

